# Ape Siggy Request



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Hey guys!

I was hoping to finally get a snazzy banner to rep some of my fav fighters. I will pay 4k, or whatever the going rate is if that is not enough, for a sweet banner with Wanderlei Silva. I would love it if you could include either Machida or GSP in some way, but you don't need to put all three if it is too cluttered.

I will add some pics in the next day or two when I (hopefully) get more time. If someone happens to find pics on their own before I find them I will throw in an extra 3k.

Thanks guys!

The Request:

I want a sick Wanderlei Silva banner please! I would also like to include GSP and Machida if possible. 


Title: Ape City


Colors: Whatever, go nuts!

Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Did one real quick before I went to class.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Awsome D.P.! 

I wanna check out all the entries before I make a decision, but that is a great start! Wouldn't mind some action somewhere in there though.

Ive decided I think I will give everyone who makes one 500 pts or so for the attempts. Unless you guys don't think that is enough?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i like gsps face with paint stripes the best


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I like both of these! thanks guys!

I was wondering, though, if one of the fighters could be in an action shot, like striking or GnP or even a sub. It could be like the background or somthing maybe? I'm not too artsy so im not sure if its possible. 

Steph I dig the stripes, but surprisingly I like them more on Machida. I wonder if you could somehow work them into somthing with action going on?

Oh and don't worry about naming the fighters, I dig the clean look.

Anyways you guys are the artists, so go nuts!

Since I won a few bets last night I will up the donation to 1000 points per UNIQUE (not altered, unless it is very altered) submissions.

so if you submit a siggy I will give you 1000 pts regardless of whether or not I use it, and I will give an additional 9000 pts to the person who created the one I choose.

I hope I am not being too picky, I just figure if I give out points there will be incentive for lots of attempts!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll definitely try and fix that up for u bro, just give me a little time while I finish up some stuff for my finals, unless someone comes up with one u like first then just go with dat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I did this before the action revision but here's my go,


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

We'll see how bored I get studying tonight. Maybe I'll throw something together.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I did this before the action revision but here's my go,


I reaaaaaly like the style! It lookjs almost like a drawing. Dude, the banana rocks hahaha!

Awsome Toxic!

If you decide to try one with the action shot plz include the banana!













Gonna send you guys your 1000 pts now  Do you guys think 1k is enough? I have no idea how long these take.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ill fix it up later tonight


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

let me kno...i tried to fix it to what u said


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> let me kno...i tried to fix it to what u said


The pictures and design are perfect steph! Very unique!

I am starting to think I would prefer another style you used before though. I was going through your portfolio and found somthing I really loved:










I LOVE that clean, misty look.

I was wondering, and tell me if I am asking too much, if you could do somthing like that for my background instead of the stripes and fence. Maybe the background the the gsp and machida pics would work all misty like that? Maybe a jungle with bananas(heheheh)? I just think it looks awsome. The one you did for me is a 9/10 but this would make it 10 

Anyways let me know, I don't want to be too picky! I will just buy the orginal if this is too much to ask.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ok well i tried but i dont know what ull think...im gonna post ALL of the ones i made for u ok...i know this prb isnt what u were going for ...sorry i dont think they have that "clean" look u wanted



































also bananas can be removed if u wish

i couldnt get anything jungle-like for a background like u asked so i just put something there to not look so blank


i was having a hard time trying to redo that look from the braves sig...but yeah

my favs are the first and second...ur call...take whichever u wish


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Awsome Steph! Thanks so much for all your hard work! I think I will choose number 3. And I believe i dig the banana. I nee d alittle bit of silliness in my siggy, as I am a bit of a silly guy!

9000 points in the mail!

ps: which fight is the machida pic from? GSP is from GSP hughes i believe.


----------

